# Hello to all!



## SteelHeart (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my first post and I hate introductions so I will keep it short. I have been lifting since the age of 15, however I have only started lifting "seriously" a few years ago. This includes the proper nutrition and supplementation. I live in Joliet Illinois. I am a 39 yo m/w/m. I have an awesome son named Joshua, 2 cats, 2 dogs, and 2 Parrots. Not much else to say at this time, however I am looking forward to reading and sharing.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*SteelHeart* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

wp


----------



## prop01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome    ! This is a good site for info .

BTW .. I have a cat and two Poison arrow dart frogs  .


----------



## basskiller (Mar 4, 2011)

welcome to the community


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome... hope to see you around the forums. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## bartvd (Mar 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

